# Besoin conseils pour MacBook neuf.



## fanrav (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un MacBook pro 13.
Pourriez-vous me donner des conseils pour la batterie ?
Que dois-je faire pour la première recharge ?
Comment dois la recharger pour qu'elle ne s'endommage pas ?


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (13 Décembre 2010)

> Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un MacBook pro 13.


Félicitation


> Pourriez-vous me donner des conseils pour la batterie ?
> Que dois-je faire pour la première recharge ?


Les batterie de mbp et celle de tous les mac ne sont jamais livrée vide, il est conseillé de faire une première charge complète mais c'est un sujet qui fait polémique, car ça n'a pas une réelle influence


> Comment dois la recharger pour qu'elle ne s'endommage pas ?



les seule actions qui peuvent endommager une batterie c'est de stocker un mac pendant une longue période avec une batterie vide.
Essaye de faire une pleine recharge ( un cycle complet de 1%->100%) quelque fois genre une ou deux fois par mois
Bien qu'il y ai un coupe circuit certains s'accorde sur le fait qu'il y a des micros charges si la batterie est pleine et qu'on le laisse charger encore mais c'est de même un sujet qui fait polémique et qui n'a pas de chiffres sur lesquels s'appuyer

le mieux c'est que tu profites de ton mac, il est fait pour ça !

Bonne chance !


----------



## fanrav (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci. Je n'ai pas eu le temps de l'allumer. Donc avant tout : je vide la batterie ou je la charge avant d'allumer mon Mac ? Quel housse me conseillez vous ? (pour éviter de l'endommager ou de le griffer)


----------



## Mr.kaz (13 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
allume ton macbook, branche ton magsafe et installe les mise a jour, c'est pas compliqué, pour la coque moi j'ai une *Speck* et j'en suis satisfait.


----------



## Sylow (13 Décembre 2010)

Une batterie doit etre solicité régulierement.
Cela dit tu peux le laisser brancher, une fois la batterie chargée l'alimentation bascule sur le secteur. 
Il est conseillé via le site d'apple de faire un cycle complet au moins 1 fois par moi. 
Tu vides completement ta batterie (jusqu'a ce qu'il s'éteigne) et tu le laisse 2/3 heures. 
Ensuite tu le recharge à 100%


----------



## fanrav (13 Décembre 2010)

Si j'ai compris : toute première utilisation : faire 1 charge complète, puis 1 décharge complète jusque mise en veille. Laisser 5 heures minimum au repos, puis charge complète ?


----------



## madaniso (13 Décembre 2010)

Tous ces conseils sont bien sur inscrits dans le manuel fourni avec votre macbook.


----------



## fanrav (14 Décembre 2010)

Dans le manuel, je n'ai rien trouvé au sujet de la toute première utilisation.


----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2010)

La premiere utilisation de mon MBP 17 a été de l'utiliser jusqu'a la réserve. ensuite je l'ai chargé completement. 
Je pense pas que la premeire utilisation soit critique pour la suite sachant qu'il faut plusieurs cycle avant que la batterie arrive à son potentiel maximum.

J'ai fait comme ca et ma batterie avec 150 cycles (1 an et demi) fonctionne parfaitement. Elle est a 94% de sa santé.


----------



## Hawaii4ev3r (14 Décembre 2010)

A ce propos, j'utilise la mienne de manière régulière en mode d'autonomie, je l'ai depuis 1 an et demi aussi, j'ai plus de cycles que toi et je suis à 87% de santé.
Une question une fois le mbp chargé entièrement, tu laisse quand même le magsafe toute la nuit lorsqu'il est en veille ?


----------

